# Windows Diensthost: Übermittlungsoptimierung



## proluckerdeluxe (16. August 2017)

*Windows Diensthost: Übermittlungsoptimierung*

Hi,
ich habe zur Zeit nur sehr langsames Internet und besagter Prozess lastet quasi meine Leitung fast permanent aus, so dass man nicht surfen, spielen etc kann.

Was macht dieser Prozess überhaupt? Wenn man googelt findet man schnell Ergebnisse, dass der Prozess verwendet wird um via peer to peer updates zu verteilen. Die Funktion habe ich aber deaktiviert. Er Lädt auch eigentlich nur sachen runter, nicht aber hoch, was passiert da? Ist das notwendig und wenn ja für was? Kann ich das abstellen? Ist es ein Bug? Es nervt ziemlich...


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Windows Diensthost: Übermittlungsoptimierung*

Welches Windows?

Wie sieht die Geschwindigkeit aus, wenn du den Prozess beendest?


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. August 2017)

*AW: Windows Diensthost: Übermittlungsoptimierung*

Schalte es einfach aus und gut:
Windows 10 Ubermittlungsoptimierung: Kostenfalle oder nutzliche Funktion? - NETZWELT.

Wenn es dann noch klemmt, die Avira Echtzeitüberprüfung deaktivieren.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (16. August 2017)

*AW: Windows Diensthost: Übermittlungsoptimierung*

achso, es handelt sich um windows 10, den artikel von netzwelt kenne ich, der hat nichts geholfen, die optionen sind deaktiviert... avira echtzeitüberprüfung hat was mit dem diensthostprozess am hut?


----------



## DKK007 (16. August 2017)

*AW: Windows Diensthost: Übermittlungsoptimierung*

Ich würde den Prozess einfach killen.


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (17. August 2017)

*AW: Windows Diensthost: Übermittlungsoptimierung*

Ich habe unter "Dienste" den Prozess einfach angehalten, dann ist Ruhe... Allerdings schon komisch, irgendwas muss der Dienst ja machen  (Wenn man ihm in Taskmanager beendet startet er den Rechner neu...)


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (17. August 2017)

*AW: Windows Diensthost: Übermittlungsoptimierung*

Ok, jetzt habe ich das problem schonwieder, nur dass diesmal unter dienste der "anhalten" button ausgegraut ist, ich kann den prozess nichtmehr anhalten, das problem besteht also immernoch...


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. August 2017)

*AW: Windows Diensthost: Übermittlungsoptimierung*



proluckerdeluxe schrieb:


> irgendwas muss der Dienst ja machen


Schon mal hier drauf geklickt:
Windows 10 Ubermittlungsoptimierung: Kostenfalle oder nutzliche Funktion? - NETZWELT ?


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (18. August 2017)

*AW: Windows Diensthost: Übermittlungsoptimierung*

ja, wie ich in meinem ersten beitrag geschrieben habe sind diese dienste bei mir alle ausgeschaltet.... trotzdem lädt die übermittlungsoptimierung munter irgendwelche sachen runter...


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. August 2017)

*AW: Windows Diensthost: Übermittlungsoptimierung*



proluckerdeluxe schrieb:


> Ok, jetzt habe ich das problem schonwieder, nur dass diesmal unter dienste der "anhalten" button ausgegraut ist, ich kann den prozess nichtmehr anhalten, das problem besteht also immernoch...


Im Taskmanager?
Unter welchem Reiter?

Hast Du Windows 10 Home oder Pro?


----------



## proluckerdeluxe (19. August 2017)

*AW: Windows Diensthost: Übermittlungsoptimierung*

Ich habe Windows 10 pro als upgrade Version vom damaligen Windows 7
beendet hatte ich den dienst mal wenn man unten in die suchleiste "dienste" eingibt, dort konnte ich dann unter übermittlungsoptimierung den dienst anhalten und später wieder weiterlaufen lassen, zur zeit ist die funktion zum pausieren, anhalten etc aber ausgegraut, das kann ich jetzt irgendwie nichtmehr...


----------



## freakfish (6. September 2017)

*AW: Windows Diensthost: Übermittlungsoptimierung*

Habe das gleiche Problem, du hast nicht zufällig ne Lösung mittlerweile gefunden? 

LG Maddin


----------



## LordRevan (22. November 2017)

*AW: Windows Diensthost: Übermittlungsoptimierung*

Mich plagt seit kurzem dasselbe Problem...


----------



## LordRevan (24. November 2017)

*AW: Windows Diensthost: Übermittlungsoptimierung*

Update:

Mich hat der Download im Hintergrund nicht in Ruhe gelassen, sodass ich weiter nach der Ursache geforscht habe. Mir ist in den Sinn gekommen, dass es am Microsoft Store liegen könnte, der ein Update lädt. Habe vor kurzem GoW 4 im Sale ergattert und auf dem PC runtergeladen. Nun hat der Microsoft Store im Hintergrund eigenständig ein Update (ca. 50 GB) geladen. Nachdem dieses beendet war, sank auch die Netzwerkauslastung und der besagte Task der Übermittlungsoptimierung gibt nun auch Ruhe.
Habe in der Microsoft Store App automatische Updates deaktiviert, sodass die Updates nun hoffentlich in Zukunft erst geladen werden, wenn ich es so will.
Probierts mal aus, würde mich interessieren, ob es wirklich daran gelegen hat!


----------



## Birbus (30. November 2017)

*AW: Windows Diensthost: Übermittlungsoptimierung*

Jup habe ich aktuell auch, ist alles deaktiviert und es lastet damit trotzdem das gesamte internet aus -_-
Beenden im Task manager kann man es auch nicht, na klasse


----------



## kaputtnix (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Windows Diensthost: Übermittlungsoptimierung*

Hallo,

ich habe heute meinen PC neu aufgesetzt und direkt nach der Installation hatte ich das Problem, dass der Prozess "Diensthost: Übermittlungsoptimierung" meine Internetverbindung
komplett auslastet. Und bei ner 6000er Leitung ist das schmerzlich.....

Nach kurzer Suche habe ich diesen Thread gefunden. 

LordRevan hat mit seiner Vermutung absolut recht. Der Store hat fröhlich angefangen alle "Apps" zu aktualisieren, die er gefunden hat.
Nachdem ich es ihm verboten habe (kleine Puppe mit "+" oben rechts, links neben "Suchen" - Einstellungen) bzw. alle Downloads gelöscht habe,
hat er auch brav sofort damit aufgehört.

Jetzt lastet dieser Dienst aber schon wieder meine Leitung aus, aber diesmal sind es Windows und Office Updates.

Vielleicht hilft es ja dem ein oder anderen. Viel Spass!


----------



## orca113 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Windows Diensthost: Übermittlungsoptimierung*

Hi, Lord Revan und der Typ über mir haben mir geholfen. Mir hat dieser Mist auch viel von der 6 Mbit geklaut.

Danke Leute!


----------

